# I'm a diorama outcast!



## Bradleyfett

I have been searching the 'net off and on for years looking for a forum, or even a single modeler who shares my particular modeling interest, but to little avail. 

I build models of houses and other buildings- mostly famous things from movies and TV shows. I guess I fall between model railroading and doll houses, but not really either. I am as fanatical about detail and accuracy as some Trek and armor modelers, but in an entirely different genre that nobody else seems to care about.

The HobbieTalk forum is the only place I have found that even comes close to discussing my odd-ball interestes. There have been a few threads about things like the Munster and Adaams family houses, and even one on the Ghost and Mr. Chicken house. 

Is there anyone else out there like me?

Here is how I got there:

I did model railroading for years, and I gradually lost interest in the track and rolling stock, and continued on building just structures-houses, stores, even entire towns. I participated in a local model railroad show for years, and I was eventually putting some sort of train station or similar item in my diorama just to qualify to enter the show.

I graduated from kitbashing HO scale buildings to complete scratchbuilding when I couldn't find exactly what I wanted in a kit.

Then my next inspiration came along- buildings from TV shows and movies. Over the years, I have built the entire town from Little House on the Prairie (don't laugh!), Hill Valey from Back to the Future, and the entire residential street from Leave it to Beaver. Other projects have been the Psycho House and Bates Motel (before the PL kit), Ghostbusters firestation, and the Amityville Horrer house(the one on Long Island, not from the movie). I have a particular fondness for buildings from the Universal Studios Backlot.

In recent years, I have gone from doing everything in 1/8" scale (near HO) to 1/4" scale (near O), and I have concentrated on more detailed versions of my favorite past subjects. 

Occasionally I'll run into somebody else who has a similar interest- for instance, I saw a diorama of the town from Dukes of Hazzard during a trip to Galinberg, TN, but I was unable to get in touch with the builder through the internet- I figured surely he would have posted pics somewhere. It's not that I NEED others to justify or even help out with my projects; but for the same reason that folks post here, its always nice to discuss common interests. 

My latest project is a 1/4"=1' scale diorama of the Cleaver house from Leave it to Beaver (don't ask why). Here are few pics (after the first 8 pics):

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157601823403149/

This is one of those projects that is a result of years of research and blueprint gathering, hence my passion for detail.

Comments welcome!

Mark


----------



## beeblebrox

Very nice stuff. :thumbsup: 
I've been working on this Bate's mansion interior off and on for a while.
















I'd like to try one in dollhouse scale one day.


----------



## Poseidon

Hello Mark,

Thank you for being a diorama outcast. I think your work is fabulous, and I'm glad you shared it. Let's see more pictures! With respect to the neighborhood from Leave it to Beaver, what is your source information? It's amazing how different the Munsters house looked during this series. Have you built this version?

I've built the PL Psycho house and a resin kit called "Mockingbird Lane" i.e. The Munsters house. Isn't it a crime what Universal Studios has done to Colonial Street? The Munsters house is just awful now. All so that people don't recognize the homes from Desparate Housewives. Oh well. Keep posting pictures!

Craig


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Excellent job on the Cleaver house.:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Modeling is modeling! Great job. Don't feel like an outcast because of your subject matter. The time, skills, and energy for the attention to the detail you're attempting are the same with any other subject matter you're modeling. Just ask a modeler trying to do the engine plumbing on a NASCAR Stocker/Automobile, an airplane of any vintage or even a ship/boat/figure of any style. Thanks for the pix!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## RacerJoe

Awesome work! Great Pictures to. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'm just watching and learning myself, an added interest in 1/64th scale diorama's only inhances the fun with what I collect.


----------



## fly__life

Outstanding job Mark!!!! You should get into the S SCALE 1/64 diorama business. You would do really well. Do you take orders??? I don't have the talent nor the time so I always searching for S scale structures. LMK


----------



## Bradleyfett

member.php?u=14334Thanks for the grouple therapy ya'all! That's what's nice about this place- most here seem to really enjoy the process of the hobby no matter what form it takes!

I for one can go to a model show and be fascinated by each and every genre, even though I don't give a rat's rear-end about ever building a tank, etc. (although I do own a lot of tank kits... studio-scale models, another story...) 

Beeblebrox:
I have been following you Bates manse project- it has inspired me more than a few times! Al dollhouse/1" scale version would be great, but be prepared to spend a lot of money on furniture! I saw one in a dollhouse magazine several years ago, but it wasn't done with much attempt to be accurate to the movie sets, or the exterior house for that matter. If you do one, PLEASE try to do better than that!

Poseido:
I have been researching the Cleaver house as well as all of Colonial Street (the studio backlot residential street) since about 1985. To make a long story short, my career has afforded me the opportunities to aquire the blueprints for all these buildings/sets as well as blueprints specific to the Beaver series (house exterior and interior). 

Yes, the Munster house has changed a lot over the years as have most houses on the street- I have build that one about 5 times in 1/4" and 1/8" scales at one time or another, but I have yet to build the version with the alternate tower as it appeard in the original Beaver series.

I have seen the 'Mockingbird Heights' kit and its very nice! A lot of work and detail went into that- Mark King did a great job on it. Plus the box art is amazing! I wish PL would do this one- I think it would sell at least as well at the Bates house kit.

Desperate Housewives has altered most of the houses on that street more than they ever have been in the 60+ years that they have existed. You reall can't call it the Munsters house anymore since most every wall, window, and detail that existed in the 60s has been replaced- the same could now be said of the the Ghost and Mr. Chicken house. I'm at peace with it though- I went though the same thing years ago when they removed everything that was Leave it to Beaver (my favorite Colonial Street show obviously!) from the street for The Burbs and then the LITB movie. The backlot is a tool and a comodity for the studio- you can't expect them to 'preserve' it as you would an historical building. In fact, most movie sets are destroyed immediatly after they are used, so we were lucky to have ANY of these recogizable sets around for any amount of time. 
I do wish that they could have moved and restored the Munster house though- that one and bhe original Beaver house are probably the most famous. Thankfully they did move the original Beaver house in '88 to a rarely-used part of the backlot, so it hasn't been altered any further since then.

Gee- look: now ya got me spewing backlot trivia... lets rein it in here...

As for more pics, I don't have more of 'Project Cleaver' yet, but you can see some more of my work here:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mommydawn2000/album?.dir=9caa&.src=ph&store=&prodid=&.done=http%3a//pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mommydawn2000/my_photos
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mommydawn2000/album?.dir=318f&.src=ph&store=&prodid=&.done=http%3a//pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mommydawn2000/my_photos
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mommydawn2000/album?.dir=7f87&.src=ph&store=&prodid=&.done=http%3a//pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mommydawn2000/my_photos
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mommydawn2000/album?.dir=9e00&.src=ph&store=&prodid=&.done=http%3a//pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mommydawn2000/my_photos

roadrner:
Good analogy! In fact, there is a good example of my general intersest in modelling- Nascar is something that doen'st interest me as a modeling subject or otherwise. And yet, I'd love to see a model of a stockcar with that much detailing, discuss it with the builder, etc.

RacerJoe:
Diorama/stuctures building is a great 'display base' for your collection. My advice is don't build so much diorama that it overshadows your cars (you have to find that balance), but what you do build, build it well and it will get attention. I have seen many folks attempt such scratchbuilds to have something to display their diecast or train collections with, and you can see a half-hearted attempt a mile away. Done well, its a real show-stopper.

fly_life:
Yep- your really in no-man's-land with regard to 1/64 structures- there is not a lot out there in kit or built form.
I actually do take orders, but not usually for other hobbyists. The cost of a scratch build stucture would probably be too high (that's why most people force themselves to learn how to do it). I actually do model/prop fabrication for a living- mostly DisneyWorld work recently, but also movie/TV/commerial work. And thanks for making one of your first posts in my thread!

Thanks again everyone! I'll post more pics as I work on Project Cleaver.

Mark


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Bradleyfett said:


> Thanks for the grouple therapy ya'all! That's what's nice about this place- most here seem to really enjoy the process of the hobby no matter what form it takes!


That's one of the things I love best about this place! No matter what you build, you'll always find a friend & encouragement here, plus some constructive help when needed. Hobby Talk rules!

Dude, please tell me those stones on the Cleaver house are some kind of wallpaper & not all hand laid! :freak: Excellent job on the houses! Seriously!

"Grouple therapy"?!  Hey, that might have to take a seat next to our other famous typos, namely my favorite, "Hooby Looby"! :jest: Do we get to have a grouple hug?


----------



## Bradleyfett

Wow- I didn't realize I made that typo- I guess I was thinking GROUP and COUPLES therapy? Anyway, it seems appropriate anyway, huh? Group hug everyone- then I'll be thinking about football, thankyouverymuch! (and of course very manly models like tanks and WWI bombers!)

Mark


P.S.:Hooby Looby sounds like some sort of strip club. Or would that be Booby Looby? Booby Lobby?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II

Bradleyfett said:


> Wow- I didn't realize I made that typo- I guess I was thinking GROUP and COUPLES therapy? Anyway, it seems appropriate anyway, huh? Group hug everyone- then I'll be thinking about football, thankyouverymuch! (and of course very manly models like tanks and WWI bombers!)


Kind of sounds like a fish actually, which brings up a whole 'nother kind of therapy needed! :freak: 



Bradleyfett said:


> Hooby Looby sounds like some sort of strip club. Or would that be Booby Looby? Booby Lobby?


Hey, I'd love to go to Booby Looby when they have their 50% off sale! :devil: (I just got flicked by the wife for that one. ow.)


----------



## fokkerpilot

*New Ulimate Diorama Base!!*

*Moved to new thread by poster
*


----------



## beck

fantastic work Mark . i'll echo what some have said here , no matter the subject , when i see incredibly detailed models , i'm just mezmerised by them . 
i build monsters and figures mostly but love to kitbash and customize . i can't tell you how many times i've gotten an idea from seeing how someone did something on a car or tank kit and used it . 
looking forward to seeing more . 
hb


----------



## bert model maker

simply wonderful nice work


----------



## StarshipClass

You do some amazing work!


----------



## Lloyd Collins

Amazing house miniatures. With your detailed work, you can Photoshop any of them, anywhere, and it could fool anyone.


----------



## artic316

*ummmm do you do windows?????*

LOL, Wow that is amazing work. How long does it take you for each house? Have you ever thought of medevil structures? Castle form robin hood, Willow,Excalibur,Roman city,Helms deep, MSG, any european castles?BTW where in the the bejeses do you store all that stuff? Have you built yourself a 1:1 scale house just for your work? It is simply amazing.


----------



## cherstine

I have an o scale train layout and would like to have a Bates Motel.All I have been able to find is ho paper kits.have you ever seen an o scale kit?If not any ideas on how to build one from scratch? Chuck


----------



## Diomakr

*You've got some great pix there- amazing details. 

If you are willing to work for matchbox/ hot wheels I'd hire you to build some bldgs. for my new layout...*


----------



## spawndude

WOW, this a three 1/2 year old thread! Just now reading it.


Anyway, thats fantastic work!



A few questions:
What do you use to make you buildings? (balsa, plastic, foamcore)?
Why did you choose the scales you use? The scales I use are dictated by the model that was the inspiration.

Anything new to report?

Unfortunately I can't build a model anymore without thoughts of a diorama to go with it!

I'm currently collecting data (slowly) to build 
a. the Beverly Hillbillies cabin to go with the car.
b. Farm house scene with the Pegasus War of the Worlds saucer.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

You, my friend, are an archetectural model builder...and a darn fine one at that!


----------



## bucwheat

That 211 pine st. house looks like the House on Leave it to Beaver.Cool stuff sir.


----------

